# Diesel Diesel Unholy Cocktail Cigar Review - Wow



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Plenty of flavor going on, as it changes 3 times. Starts out peppery and rough, and completely smooths out by the end. This cigar packs a nice pu...

Read the full review here: Diesel Diesel Unholy Cocktail Cigar Review - Wow


----------

